# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [Jeux-concours] Onzime dition - premier semestre 2016

## vermine

Le premier semestre de l'anne 2016 sest coul et le moment est venu de dresser le bilan et de rcompenser les efforts dploys par les membres du club. L'quipe bnvole des responsables de rubriques a pris en charge la mise en place de cette onzime dition.

 ::fleche::  Plusieurs concours ont eu lieu, tant  l'attention de l'ensemble de *la rdaction* qu'*aux membres du club*. Effectivement, votre nom peut apparaitre dans ces listes. Pour cela, il vous suffit de contribuer aux diffrents apports de ressources qui sont hberges par Developpez.com. N'hsitez pas  contacter un responsable de rubrique pour proposer vos contributions.


Jai le plaisir de vous annoncer les membres laurats de chaque concours !  ::): 


*Les trs actifs responsables de modration :*

E.BzzObsidian


*Le top 10 des modrateurs les plus actifs :*

AlainTechdourouc05LittleWhiteclaudeLELOUPNoSmokingal1_24rawsrcfafabzh6joel.drigof-leb

Ce semestre, nous introduisons un nouveau classement pour les modrateurs. Il faut savoir que la modration est un travail indispensable pour garder un forum propre, cohrent et ainsi faciliter la recherche d'information pour tous nos visiteurs. La modration ne consiste pas simplement  dplacer des discussions, corriger des titres, etc. Il faut galement traiter les avertissements, les cas problmatiques, les spams et autres. Sans oublier les billets de blogs qui ne cessent de paratre chaque semaine. Ce travail n'est actuellement pas comptabilis par notre systme. C'est pourquoi nous avons dcid de concevoir un autre classement pour remercier les modrateurs qui prennent part  ces tches. Un modrateur peut se retrouver dans les deux classement car ce sont bel et bien des actions diffrentes :

kolodzdourouc05chrtopheCeliraLittleWhitejoel.drigoal1_24sevyc64Domi2


*Les responsables de rubriques les plus actifs :*

Ce semestre, ce sont les Community Manager et le Comit De Direction qui ont tabli la liste en examinant le travail de chaque responsable bnvole. Ils ont fait la distinction entre les responsables les plus actifs et les responsables actifs.

Voici donc la liste des responsables les plus actifs :
Mickael BaronLittleWhitedjibrilAlcatzvermine

Et voici la liste des responsables actifs :
zoom61dourouc05


*Les responsables de services les plus actifs :*

f-leb - RelecturesMaitrePylos - LivresNono40 - Assistance sur l'utilisation du forumpottiez - Magazine


*Le top 10 (11 avec un ex quo) des rdacteurs les plus prolifiques :*

LittleWhiteMickael Baronmilkoseckpatrick.bonninPhilippe Dpt35thierrylerMathiasSeguygvasseur58BouskClaudeLELOUP (ex quo)chrtophe (ex quo)

Les rdactions prennent en compte la rdaction proprement dte, les traductions, les Q/R de FAQ et la gabarisation des articles.


*Le top 5 des blogueurs les plus actifs :*

autrantondeurhcharouelinformerEric KERGRESSE 


*Le top 10 des newsers les plus actifs :*

dourouc05vermineLittleWhiteMilkoseckideefixedanielhagnoulLuke spywokeralain.bernardgvasseur58zoom61


*Le top des uploaders les plus actifs :*

Alcatzkiki29vermineRoland Chastainl_autodidacteLittleWhiteslim_java


*Le top des correcteurs les plus actifs :*

ClaudeLELOUPJacques_jeanf-lebgenthial


*Pour clore cette dition, nous remercions les membres qui ont effectu des ralisations spciales :*

claudeLELOUP - Travail de relecture exceptionneldjibril - Maintenance des outils de rdactionLolo78 - Aide  la traduction et gabarisationWinjerome - Aide  la rdactionzoom61 - Cration des logos


Pour encourager les laurats, quelques remerciements et cadeaux symboliques qui sont trs peu compars au temps pass :

nos flicitations les plus sincres ;un trophe concours (des points en plus sur le systme de rang). 


 la prochaine dition.  :;):

----------

